# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  I just realized I can Nitrogen charge anything...

## Badawg

6 months I have been working on this rock and it wasn't until today that I realized that with all these thousands of gallons of liquid Nitrogen lying around, I can "Nitrogen Charge" anything I want.

When I store bulk grains Etc, I have done the Dry ice in the bin method, Think that same method would work for Liquid? I can just pour it in a metal cup and nest it in the top of the grain bag?

The guys up here make Icecream by putting all the ingredients in a bowl and just pouring in a couple pints... Have not tried it yet but they say it is the "fluffiest". Also, can I use it to Freeze dry? Anybody know how?

----------

